# Welcome Home Parade Houston



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Apparently the City of Houston held a WH Parade last Saturday morning. Advance notice was appraently a kind of a well-kept secret, even on a board callecd "Support our troops".

Heheh. Welcome Home and Best to any troopie reading. 

You know what I mean.

BJ
"You know what you've done,
you know what you can do.
Affairs of the state never were up to you.
Just hold yer head high
Give your spirit a lift
Muddle your way through this paradigm shift" (c 1987)


----------

